# William Walton - Guitar Bagatelles



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I don't play the guitar, so I always admire it when I watch people play. The five bagatelles by Walton are probably best known as played by Julian Bream (written for him?), but I like the quality of the one posted below played by Manuel Espinas. This 2nd of the bagatelles is really dreamy and exotic-sounding and I adore it:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2017)

Espinas is good, but for me, Bream's phrasing and use of tone color are unsurpassed. And yes, they were written for Bream.


----------

